# What PDA should I buy



## Jcapstick (Sep 15, 2001)

Looking for a PDA with those features
1. a version of windows, which might be called "Pocket PC" 
2. can handle a Pocket PC version of MS Office (Word, Excel, etc) 
3. has the capability to accept a mini-keyboard (often collapsable) as an accessory; see Compaq, and mini-collapsable keyboard (by Targus) 
4. two decent options worth considering: MP3 playback and voice recorder, although I'm not sure if these are standard features yet
5. GPS,Maps Canada and USA


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

acer n35 will easily do all that.. and it's cheap aswell. or the acer n50, a few models up. both are well under $300 ]

take a look also at the asus mypal 620.. all rhe faetures you mentioned above are pretty standard across the board.


----------



## karbonfyber (Jun 14, 2005)

Or if you have the dough, how about a Dell Axim X51v with a bluetooth keyboard? I have one and it works great. It even comes with Windows Mobile 5 with powerpoint.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

NICE, thats a great option.. but if you're strapped for cash....

try www.cnet.com for in depth reviews/deomstration videos/photos


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

If u can hold out a little while, i'd say get the TREO650 smartphone.. (thats what i have) I honestly LOVE IT, so does my boss... and they are gonna have a Windows based operating system soon... i cant wait to upgrade.. =)


----------



## Jcapstick (Sep 15, 2001)

michael_jii said:


> acer n35 will easily do all that.. and it's cheap aswell. or the acer n50, a few models up. both are well under $300 ]
> 
> take a look also at the asus mypal 620.. all rhe faetures you mentioned above are pretty standard across the board.


*acer n35 ,This product is not offered in North America *


----------

